# First coop under construction.



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

Here's my first coop so far. I'm doing as much as I can in the cool of my workshop. You can see my brooder in the background. My 4 girls are eagerly watching my progress.









Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Smart. Depending on where you live doing work outside unless it involves a hose and water its just too hot to work. And it will fit through the door when you're done.


----------



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

When I was in high school a group of guys built a very nice boat in shop class. Shop class met in the school basement and the boat wouldn't fit in the stair well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why am I not surprised that something like that really happened? Having a shop class in the basement probably wasn't the best idea.


----------



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

The boat was still there when I graduated. Some people talked about cutting it in half, removing it, and putting it back together. I don't know whatever happened.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

looking great so far, keep us posted.


----------



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

The coop is outside and so are the chicks.








The nesting box is closed for now.








The other side opens in 4 sections.








The first door gives access to food and water. No roosting space above this for obvious reasons.








This is an open air coop with no floor beneath the roost. The bottom (at the ground) is covered with 2 x 3 wire to keep predators from digging in.














Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Is that ever cute! I like it. be great for a little grow out or breeding pen, too! And easily moved around the yard. Very nice.

Can I make a suggestion? the 2x4 you have for a roost, you may want to turn that so its wide side up. As they grow and get heavier they are going to have a harder time balancing themselves on it and they also rest their keels on the roost while they sleep. Having a narrow beam will caused dents or crookedness in their keels. As well, having them able to keep their feet flat lets them completely cover them with their feathers if it gets cool out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fiere said:


> Is that ever cute! I like it. be great for a little grow out or breeding pen, too! And easily moved around the yard. Very nice.
> 
> Can I make a suggestion? the 2x4 you have for a roost, you may want to turn that so its wide side up. As they grow and get heavier they are going to have a harder time balancing themselves on it and they also rest their keels on the roost while they sleep. Having a narrow beam will caused dents or crookedness in their keels. As well, having them able to keep their feet flat lets them completely cover them with their feathers if it gets cool out.


Yep, I missed that about the roost. Its actually easier on their feet too if they can lay them flat out and not try to grip that 90 degree angle.


----------



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks, Fiere & Robin. Will do. All suggestions are appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

Nice job! I love the efficient design!!


Rookie chicken keeper of 5 EEs and 5 ISA Browns, in Central MN


----------



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks. I did turn the roost flat as suggested and will probably use a tarp for very cold nights. My girls are enjoying it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

looks awesome. do you get snow where you are? curious how things go through winter. you will know what you want to change come the spring time.. it never fails


----------



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

We almost never get snow here. When the weather is expected to get really cold (mid 20s is really cold here) I plan to throw a tarp over the whole thing leaving the bottom half of one end open for ventilation. 

The coop is 8 feet long and the ends are 5 foot equilateral triangles so an 8 x 10 tarp with 2 x 2s attached to the 8 foot ends for weight should do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

